# Problème wifi/airport



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un problème avec mon nouveau MacBook d'occasion, impossible de me connecter en wifi, je peux pas activer airport car dans la barre des menus il est pas la et pareil dans la section réseau je n'ai que ethernet. J'ai beau chercher sur le net rien a faire. Alors il avait été formaté est ce que ça peux y faire quelque chose ? Jà fais la mise a jour mais toujours rien. Quelqu'un une idée ? Je pense peut être l'avoir mal configuré au démarrage. Sinon peut être le reformater. 
Voilà i need help rapidement. 

Merci


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

Pas une idée ? Vraiment personne ?


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
As-tu l'*utilitaire Airport*?

As-tu les DVDs fournis avec le Mac?


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

oui j'ai 3 DVDs celui de snow leopard, mac osx et applications install

oui j'ai l'utilitaire airport sauf qu'il ne detecte rien


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

Peux-tu réinstaller le service Airport dans tdb Réseau?


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

non justement il n'y est pas d'où mon désarroi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Vérifiez que la carte Airport est bien détectée

barre de menu Pomme > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos...

Dans la colonne de gauche de la fenêtre d'Informations Système => Réseau -> AirPort


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

je suppose qu'elle l'est c'est marqué airport avec quelques lignes version etc

ps: merci de l'aide


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Pour vous donner une idée, voilà chez moi :


> Version des logiciels* :
> Menu Extra  :	6.2.1 (621.1)
> module configd :	6.2.4 (624.2)
> Informations Système :	6.0 (600.9)
> ...


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

Peux-tu ajouter le Service en cliquant sur "+" dans le TdB Réseau?


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

Version des logiciels* :
  Menu Extra  :	6.0 (600.22)
  module configd :	6.0 (600.27)
  Informations Système :	6.0 (600.9)
  Préférences Réseau :	6.0 (600.22)
  Utilitaire AirPort :	5.4.2 (542.23)
  Famille IO80211 :	3.0 (300.20)


moi je n'ai que ça

et non je n'ai pas d'airport dans le tdb reseau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

broutbrout08 a dit:


> Version des logiciels* :
> Menu Extra  :	6.0 (600.22)
> module configd :	6.0 (600.27)
> Informations Système :	6.0 (600.9)
> ...


Aie ! Aie ! Aie !

Je le craignais.

C'est comme s'il n'y avait pas de carte réseau dans cette machine. Elle est probablement H.S. , défectueuse ou débranchée.


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

Une sauvegarde Time Machine, un disque Clone?

Un reset PRAM ne fera que confirmer si toujours pas détecté.

Refaire Infos et vérifier... mais Arnaud de Brescia a sans doute raison.

Sauvegarde Sauvegarde...

Les DVDs originaux et réinstall système


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

Ah oui ?! me serais-je fais dupé !? 
Là je suis dégouté j'ai fais 1h30 de chemin pour le chercher et à l'arrivée il ne marche pas 
Sinon ça ne peut pas être due au formatage qu'a fait l'ancien propriétaire? en faisant un autre formatage ne puis-je pas régler le problème ?

un ami m'a dit que peut être il y avait un faux contact.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> Une sauvegarde Time Machine, un disque Clone?
> 
> Un reset PRAM ne fera que confirmer si toujours pas détecté.
> 
> ...



Je suis nouveau sur mac alors qu'est ce que un reset PRAM ? et non l'ayant que depuis hier je n'ai pas de sauvegarde


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Les premières lignes sont les drivers et logiciels AirPort.

La réinstallation je n'y crois pas beaucoup mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.

Mettez à jour en 10.6.7 aussi.

Normalement, la carte Airport est détectée par le système à l'installation. Vous deviez avoir l'icône AirPort dans la barre d'état dès l'arrivée sur le bureau. Pareil dans les préférences système réseau ou l'utilitaire de réseau (/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de réseau).

Il y a le Apple Hardware Test sur un des DVD (ça doit être indiqué). Insérez le disque et redémarrez en maintenant la touche D un long moment.

Pour la PRAM : démarrer en maintenant les touche P R alt et cmd. Le mac redémarre une nouvelle fois. Relâchez au deuxième "boing".


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

j'ai fais la mise a jour en 10.6.7 hier soir mais ca n'a rien changé

Alors je me suis lancé dans le test avec le CD, donc j'attends

ensuite j'essayerai le formatage 

puis en dernier recours j'ouvrirai le macbook et regarderai la carte airport

sinon j'irai lui rendre car 600&#8364; c'est pas rien

le disque n'a rien detecté


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

broutbrout08 a dit:


> j'ai fais la mise a jour en 10.6.7 hier soir mais ca n'a rien changé
> 
> Alors je me suis lancé dans le test avec le CD, donc j'attends
> 
> ...



L'ouvrir n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée
Je retournerai plutôt voir l'ancien proprio pour qu'il "prouve" son bon état de marche...


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

c'est vrai, vu que le cd n'a rien detecté ais-je une chance en le formatant ? mais comment s'y prendre sur mac ?


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

broutbrout08 a dit:


> c'est vrai, vu que le cd n'a rien detecté ais-je une chance en le formatant ? mais comment s'y prendre sur mac ?



Pour formater il y a Utilitaire de disque.
On peut formater en plusieurs formats.
"Pour nous" en Mac *Mac OS étendu (Journalisé)* est le plus adapté sur le disque interne.
Le partitionnement possible avec cet utilitaire n'est pas non plus recommandé.

Note pour Arnaud de Brescia :
Reset PRAM ==> Relâcher après le deuxième Boing...
Pour confirmer :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?locale=en_US&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## broutbrout08 (7 Avril 2011)

je suis allé sur le site d'apple et fais ce qu'ils disent c'est a dire j'ai booté sur le CD.


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

broutbrout08 a dit:


> je suis allé sur le site d'apple et fais ce qu'ils disent c'est a dire j'ai booté sur le CD.



C'est le mieux...


----------



## broutbrout08 (9 Avril 2011)

Rebonjour, bon voila j'ai résolu le problème 

L'ancien proprio avait remplacé le lecteur DVD par un disque dur et avait débranché le connecteur airport.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## gmaa (9 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Content pour toi!


----------

